# Angelverbote zum Schutz vor Covid19 nicht statthaft



## Taxidermist (27. April 2020)

Alles schön und gut, bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass sich die Angler ganz klar an gebotene Abstandsregeln halten, um nicht erneut Ansatz für Verbote zu liefern, die dann auch wirksam werden.
Man kann sicher sein, dass die verbotsgeile Verwaltung genau darauf wartet!
Des Weiteren sollte man die entsprechenden Provinzfürsten auch bei der nächsten Lokalwahl bedenken und dieses willkürliche Angelverbot dann nicht vergessen.

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (27. April 2020)

Hallo,



Taxidermist schrieb:


> dieses willkürliche Angelverbot



Exakt meine Meinung, ausschließlich Angler vom Gewässer verbannen zu wollen hat schon nen ziemlich faden Beigeschmack.


----------



## Floma (27. April 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Exakt meine Meinung, ausschließlich Angler vom Gewässer verbannen zu wollen hat schon nen ziemlich faden Beigeschmack.


Ich war positiv überrascht, in wie weit sich die Landkreise in der BRD mit Angel-Verboten zurück gehalten haben. Die Gesamtbilanz ist bei den paar (temporären) Ausreißer sehr gut. Tendenziös angelfeindliche Verwaltung/Politik gab es nur in homöopathischer Dosis. 

Peine und Harburg für sich genommen waren schon abenteuerlich. Da darf gerne hinterfragt werden, warum ein Landkreis gegen die Auslegung des Urhebers der Verordnung (Land) so entscheidet und bis zum Urteil dabei bleibt. Das sehe ich aber wirklich nicht als landes- oder bundesweites Problem. Das will ich nur nochmal festhalten.


----------

